# The Devil's Weed?



## DontDoDrugs (Apr 18, 2009)

well have u ever heard the term "the devils weed" its believed weed was put on earth maybe to lure people to sin. put here maybe by the devil.. who knows.. not many people believe in it being put here by the devil because most people on this website consider themselves atheists.. but what they might not know is what if that is part of the effect of weed. after time of smoking it sucks you in and eventually you don't care about religion aka god. maybe weed really is the devils weed. maybe it really is sucking us in. MAYBE people brainwashed by weed are under hold of SATAN. just maybe.. we wont know until our life ends. oh and yes im high.


----------



## LoudBlunts (Apr 18, 2009)

da fuck???????


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 18, 2009)

I gave up believing in god when I was a child, way before I ever smoked weed.The devil's weed actually refers to Jimson weed, I believe.
That being said, pot doesn't brainwash you, it makes you start to think critically about the brainwashing you've received by organized religion.The reason certain religious folks are against it is because they want you ignorant, docile, and unquestioning. Now, if you look, there does seem to be a fair amount of Christian potheads on this site.
I don't care about religion because I like to think for myself.


DontDoDrugs said:


> well have u ever heard the term "the devils weed" its believed weed was put on earth maybe to lure people to sin. put here maybe by the devil.. who knows.. not many people believe in it being put here by the devil because most people on this website consider themselves atheists.. but what they might not know is what if that is part of the effect of weed. after time of smoking it sucks you in and eventually you don't care about religion aka god. maybe weed really is the devils weed. maybe it really is sucking us in. MAYBE people brainwashed by weed are under hold of SATAN. just maybe.. we wont know until our life ends. oh and yes im high.


----------



## DontDoDrugs (Apr 18, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I gave up believing in god when I was a child, way before I ever smoked weed.The devil's weed actually refers to Jimson weed, I believe.
> That being said, pot doesn't brainwash you, it makes you start to think critically about the brainwashing you've received by organized religion.The reason certain religious folks are against it is because they want you ignorant, docile, and unquestioning. Now, if you look, there does seem to be a fair amount of Christian potheads on this site.
> I don't care about religion because I like to think for myself.


im not very religious either.. i just find it interesting.. i am very analytical.. i do find that religions shape the personality of people. i really just think religion is there to produce well behaved people. in my opinion.. there is nothing wrong with being religious, it doesent mean you are ignorant or docile.


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 18, 2009)

IMO, it means you don't want to think critically. I personally believe that no good comes from organized religion.Being spiritual and being religious are two different things.


DontDoDrugs said:


> im not very religious either.. i just find it interesting.. i am very analytical.. i do find that religions shape the personality of people. i really just think religion is there to produce well behaved people. in my opinion.. there is nothing wrong with being religious, it doesent mean you are ignorant or docile.


----------



## Psychopassive (Apr 18, 2009)

DontDoDrugs said:


> well have u ever heard the term "the devils weed" its believed weed was put on earth maybe to lure people to sin.....


The standard response to christians who suggest this is Genesis 1:29



> Then God said, "Behold, I have given you every plant yielding seed that is on the surface of all the earth, and every tree which has fruit yielding seed; it shall be food for you;


Although nowadays I prefer to tell them that they're right, but I worship the devil, so smoking weed is mandatory.


----------



## ANC (Apr 19, 2009)

Man I could fall for that shit if devils weed was grapes....

I mean pot doesn't make me want to do a single bad thing... ok, maybe it drives me to the occasional bit of slothing...

Now give me some drinks and look at me wrong.


----------



## dmanballin4life (Apr 19, 2009)

Do you have any idea how funny that was haha appreciate it! Im high


----------



## GrowTech (Apr 19, 2009)

I worship the devil thanks to cannabis. Watch out of i'll cast a spell and put a million flaming black widows in your beds while you sleep.


----------



## ANC (Apr 19, 2009)

O noes, well, ok, as long as they are gone by the time I wake up...


----------



## MediMaryUser (Apr 19, 2009)

lol i thought this was gonna be something about jimson weed but actually thats the devils apple not weed i think lol 
see look http://www.erowid.org/plants/datura/datura.shtml link to devils apple lol


----------



## pinkus (Apr 19, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> The devil's weed actually refers to Jimson weed, I believe.


you are right, and seriously DON'T smoke the jimson weed.  AKA loco weed~
http://www.erowid.org/plants/datura/datura_info5.shtml


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 20, 2009)

Tried some seed tea once.I couldn't get enough water in me.Dry as a bone.


pinkus said:


> you are right, and seriously DON'T smoke the jimson weed.  AKA loco weed~
> http://www.erowid.org/plants/datura/datura_info5.shtml


----------



## ANC (Apr 24, 2009)

I think I just grew the devil's weed, been sampling some of my first grow now that its been curing a few days, and I litteraly have to mix it with schwag not to have to go to bed after smokeing... I'm a full time smoker...


----------



## marijaneindeed (Apr 24, 2009)

dude, its not tha "devils weed" its "Tha Devil'z Lettuce" =]


----------



## Suka (Apr 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> I gave up believing in god when I was a child, way before I ever smoked weed.The devil's weed actually refers to Jimson weed, I believe.
> That being said, pot doesn't brainwash you, it makes you start to think critically about the brainwashing you've received by organized religion.The reason certain religious folks are against it is because they want you ignorant, docile, and unquestioning. Now, if you look, there does seem to be a fair amount of Christian potheads on this site.
> I don't care about religion because I like to think for myself.



Dude i couldn't agree with you more !!

Sheez post like that piss me off !!


----------



## marijaneindeed (Apr 24, 2009)

it shouldnt get you pissed, everyone to there own opinion, as long as someone doesnt push there religion on you, you shouldnt bash em' for a simple post.


----------



## NewGrowth (Apr 24, 2009)

Fuck the police! . . . . I mean the devil. Herb is the Healing of Nations.
[youtube]BZKp_Wp3KK4[/youtube]


----------



## Bud Frosty (Apr 24, 2009)

*I don't know about y'all but, after a good doobie I have a hard time gettin off the couch let alone performing any ritualistic killings or anything. Hell, at that point I'm even too lazy to carve a pentagram into my cat's forehead. Little f#cker would probably bite me anyhow. Then I'd have to get a bandaid...*
*too much like work.*


----------



## marijaneindeed (Apr 24, 2009)

LMAO! SMEAR THA CATS BLOOD ON YOUR BODY TO GIVE SATAN HIS SILENT PLEASURES! lol.

+rep for funny ass post.


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 24, 2009)

cannabis and more profoundly lsd/mescaline/mushrooms etc.. allows you to break out of any mental training you have had growing up and allows you to think freely. for most this means an end to fanatical religious beliefs. me personally im no atheist i think they are as naive as religious people but im also not religious not by a long shot. religion is the source of much evil doing in the world thats where the devil is manifested with all the hateful people perpetuating religious persecution and killing.


----------



## DontDoDrugs (Apr 24, 2009)

well i was just thinking hard.. while high.. about why weed would become illegal.. and i came up with that haha.. kinda scared myself. but yah i wasnt saying weed turns you into a devil worshiper.. i was actualy trying to say what if weed IS the devil. it is attractive, maybe not physicaly but it has so many qualities its hard to see it as a bad plant. i remembered something about the devil was that he would use things that seemed good to lure you into him. btw im not very religious.. just like to think about shit.. lol


----------



## Stoney McFried (Apr 24, 2009)

Weed became illegal because hemp threatened to cut into the profits of the paper industry,and also because Mexicans who came to America to work smoked it,and folks didn't appreciate them taking American jobs, nor even the fact they were Mexican.So lies were made up about the effects of weed to frighten the population and make it easier to criminalize.
If you want to talk about the devil,you need to realize, that,if he existed,he was put here by god to torment man.(old testament).So he'd just be doing his job, wouldn't he?The real asshole would be god.


DontDoDrugs said:


> well i was just thinking hard.. while high.. about why weed would become illegal.. and i came up with that haha.. kinda scared myself. but yah i wasnt saying weed turns you into a devil worshiper.. i was actualy trying to say what if weed IS the devil. it is attractive, maybe not physicaly but it has so many qualities its hard to see it as a bad plant. i remembered something about the devil was that he would use things that seemed good to lure you into him. btw im not very religious.. just like to think about shit.. lol


----------



## justinbars (Apr 24, 2009)

Stoney McFried said:


> If you want to talk about the devil,you need to realize, that,if he existed,he was put here by god to torment man.(old testament).So he'd just be doing his job, wouldn't he?The real asshole would be god.


good point. i luckily got out of all that religious hype when i was 12


----------



## bicycle racer (Apr 25, 2009)

put simply weed(a plant) has nothing to do with the devil thats simply ridiculous. if anything cannabis makes people more kind to others. alcohol brings the bad out of most people not cannabis.


----------



## DontDoDrugs (Apr 25, 2009)

bicycle racer said:


> put simply weed(a plant) has nothing to do with the devil thats simply ridiculous. if anything cannabis makes people more kind to others. alcohol brings the bad out of most people not cannabis.


haha yah.


----------



## dannyking (Apr 26, 2009)

Thats just plain dumb. No God, No Devil, its all propaganda. It was a thousand years ago and it is today. It doesn't matter who's lips it comes from its all got the same aim.


----------



## Babs34 (Apr 26, 2009)

marijaneindeed said:


> it shouldnt get you pissed, everyone to there own opinion, as long as someone doesnt push there religion on you, you shouldnt bash em' for a simple post.


 *Wow, these words came from YOU?*
*A lot happened between this post and your following for the next 24 hours, eh?*


----------



## CaSpEr686 (May 1, 2009)

Well i dought its the devils weed cause well im not very religous but i read my bible and in revalations talks about a plant that cures and brings all nations together so


----------



## bicycle racer (May 1, 2009)

no cannabis or other plant is a devil plant. there just plants.


----------



## DontDoDrugs (May 3, 2009)

CaSpEr686 said:


> Well i dought its the devils weed cause well im not very religous but i read my bible and in revalations talks about a plant that cures and brings all nations together so


interesting that you say this.. they say the world will unite under one leader.. and that leader will be the anti christ =o 
then with this swine virus.. virus with genes from 3 different animals.. crazy.. i hope those prophecies don't come true. or else the world really might end 2012.. or humans at leas..


----------



## bicycle racer (May 4, 2009)

oh now come on you cant be serious. every decade there is a new end of the world coming remember 2000 lol.


----------



## Di1mon4 (May 7, 2009)

the devil cant create anything only god can


----------



## askwhat.iwarp.com (May 7, 2009)

pot brings me closer to god,but when my seeds sprouted it did look a little unholy


----------



## anhedonia (May 14, 2009)

Is heroin the devils tar or is it honey oil?


----------



## Sublime20 (Jul 17, 2009)

DontDoDrugs said:


> interesting that you say this.. they say the world will unite under one leader.. and that leader will be the anti christ =o
> then with this swine virus.. virus with genes from 3 different animals.. crazy.. i hope those prophecies don't come true. or else the world really might end 2012.. or humans at leas..


haha your thinking the swine flu is going to be one of the three horsemen that brings a pleagued death? 

haha, i say fuck it, let the world end in 2012. im going to die anyways, atleast ill get to see the big show. 
But as far as the bible, its a great guidline to live your life (notice if you follow the commandments, and live like the book says your probably going to be better off in life, physically and mentally) Plus it has a lot of wiggle room for interpretation. i forget what verse it is but it pretty much says that all seeds were put here on earth for mans use. 

As far as god, i dont think that any god would condemn people for being ignorant. so between Christian Islam Jew and all the other religions, and no religions i think that we're all pretty much good when it comes to "the pearly gates". but i do believe that believing in something is better than nothing. because in the end were all going the same way. All that can really happen is you can be wrong. and ive been wrong plenty of times in my life, so whats one more time going to hurt? it can only help haha. 

i would suggest reading the bible, religious or not, its got some badass stories, and scary thoughts. Just dont read it for the words its not all about magic and maricales. most meanings are metaphores. like "when the bear defeates the eagle" do you really think that the worlds going to end when some random ass eagle decides to go fight a bear? presumably russian and the us?

But then again we really cant do shit about it, whether prophcies come true or not, which brings me full circle, Fuck it.

Oh yeah, God Bless


----------



## Mindmelted (Jul 17, 2009)

Fucking pot smoking satanists


----------



## Babs34 (Jul 17, 2009)

Di1mon4 said:


> the devil cant create anything only god can


 *The devil is very capable of creating havoc and grief. Very simply, God allows it....for now, at least.*


----------



## anhedonia (Jul 18, 2009)

Believing in a devil, no less an almighty creator diety with a prince son that saves the universe, earth being the center of it, is seen as highly unskillful practice in Buddhism.


----------



## fried at 420 (Jul 18, 2009)

religeon is stupid and all religeons basically pit each other against each other
Catholics are taught to hate jews
Scientology is fucking stupid
Stupid religeons like Pastafarianism where you worship a giant flying fucking spaghetti monster religeons like those are usless and have no legitimate purpose oin life 
im not criticizing you guys if you have a religeon im just bashing religeon in general


----------



## figtree (Aug 26, 2009)

my parents call it devil weed...... maybe thats why i burst into flames whenever i step into a church.


----------



## erkelsgoo420 (Aug 26, 2009)

Maybe u should put down the bong.... If it was so why would it have so many positives to it? Helps sleep appetite mood swings pain inflamation and can save the economy. And aside from that I don't see fake tales from a vook of bs having a thing to do with the image our government has cast over this sacred flower


----------



## Mattike (Nov 6, 2009)

erkelsgoo420 said:


> Maybe u should put down the bong.... If it was so why would it have so many positives to it? Helps sleep appetite mood swings pain inflamation and can save the economy. And aside from that I don't see fake tales from a vook of bs having a thing to do with the image our government has cast over this sacred flower



What does the bible say about weed?? Well, I am very spiritual( notice not religeous) I very much believe in God and He is a daily part of my life. I personaly feel marijuana is a blessing. In genisis God tells us that we are allowed to ingest any seed bearing tree and herb. Also, the bible also tells us It is not what entereth a man that defileth a man, but that which proceedeth out of a mans mouth that defileth a man. I don't think weed controls you if you don't let it. It isn't physically addictive, but can be mentally addictive to the weak minded, or just for people who have an addictive nature. However, anything can be addictive or a "drug" when abused. Food, TV , porn, sex, alcohol, laziness, or even working out, shopping etc... It could go on forever. The bible tells is not to be a drinker of MUCH wine. Interp? Don't abuse it. Same thing applies to MJ, it's fine to have it a part of your life. But when it becomes he only part of your life that matters, or you don't take care of your responsibilities, can't get or keep a job, whatever, if you can't hNdle it, don't do it. Just like alcoholics, if you can't handle it, don't drink. You have to know your weaknesses, and it proves to be hat big of a problem and you need to take a break, God can help if you go to Him in faith. I think the devil has turned a plant that has potential for so much good, into somthing society sees as evil and ugly. I actually feel more connected with God while I'm stoned because my mind is quiet and focused. Hope this helps, i've had the same thoughts and did the research.


----------



## oogp (Nov 6, 2009)

u said it man. . . I have this same mind set on it. . . God said we can eat it.. . . no where it is written to smoke it. . . . I think it's ok to eat it, but smoking it can hurt you lungs, brain e.t.c but one with self control is one with a peaceful life


----------



## fillmylungs (Nov 6, 2009)

oogp said:


> u said it man. . . I have this same mind set on it. . . God said we can eat it.. . . no where it is written to smoke it. . . . I think it's ok to eat it, but smoking it can hurt you lungs, brain e.t.c but one with self control is one with a peaceful life



Buddy, if you eat the plant it's still going to affect the brain lmao.


----------



## bicycle racer (Nov 6, 2009)

nearly 2010 and this kind of mindless crap is still discussed amazing. though im sure having all lifes problems quaintly explained in a book written by other men is comforting to some. living life with truth and free thought is more rewarding in the long run. sadly some prefer comfortable lies to truth and reality.


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 6, 2009)

I believe it matters not which religion Damns me.

I am just plain fucked.

I believe if you believe You Are Damned, then I believe you believe you are.

Hippie tip:

Atheists do not believe in Devils

by way of their ancient mythical traditions.

I believe in Angels and 

I believe Good Herbs helps me to commune.


----------



## morgentaler (Nov 6, 2009)

figtree said:


> my parents call it devil weed...... maybe thats why i burst into flames whenever i step into a church.


Then save yourself from corruptive influence of peer pressure: Don't set foot in any churches.


----------



## MaiaPax (Nov 7, 2009)

I felt how I do about religion way before I started smoking weed.


----------



## TheBlazehero (Nov 9, 2009)

ma...momma...my momma always said that foosball was the devil


----------



## doitinthewoods (Nov 9, 2009)

This sounds like something hardcore bible thumping christians told their children to scare them. You could do that with everything. What about alcohol? Is that the devils drink? Or maybe Turkey. Turkey makes you feel lazy and almost high to a point if you eat enough of it. Is that the devils food?


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 9, 2009)

Kaneh bosm was the ancient word for weed. According to the Bible it was one of the ingredients in Jesus' anointing oil.

The *Holy anointing oil* described in Exodus 30:22-25 was created from:


500 shekels (about 6 kg) of myrrh, according to the Ra'avad. Maimonides translates this substance as musk.[1]
half as much (about 3 kg) of fragrant cinnamon,
*250 shekels (about 3 kg) of kaneh bosm/cannabis,[2]*
500 shekels (about 6 kg) of cassia, and
a hin (about 4 L according to Shiurei Torah, 7 L according to the Chazon Ish) of olive oil.
that's over six lbs. of bud.... 

Tell me Jesus wasn't getting baked


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 9, 2009)

One of the Spooks my parents befriended was the Boogie Man.

Ancients used cannabis heavily on their skin

in a way, kind of like being bathed in honey oil . . .

Modern holy books are far removed from the roots of Human Religion/Myth.


----------



## doitinthewoods (Nov 9, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> Canna balsam was the ancient word for weed. According to the Bible it was one of the ingredients in Jesus' anointing oil.
> 
> The *Holy anointing oil* described in Exodus 30:22-25 was created from:
> 
> ...


But we all know that bible thumpers have an amazing way of interpreting and twisting things to accomodate their argument.......

but yea.


----------



## JonnyBtreed (Nov 9, 2009)

doitinthewoods said:


> But we all know that bible thumpers have an amazing way of interpreting and twisting things to accomodate their argument.......
> 
> but yea.


If we could only convince them Jesus loved weed. It would be federally legalized in a year....


----------



## doitinthewoods (Nov 9, 2009)

JonnyBtreed said:


> If we could only convince them Jesus loved weed. It would be federally legalized in a year....


Eh, it was probably in there somewhere before the Catholic church got a hold of the bible and revised it to fit their agenda. The bible as it reads today, is NOT how it was originally written. That is fact.

When are people going to realize that the way people saw and interpreted things in biblical times had a lot to do with their lack of understanding of science. Now we have scientific ways of understanding things. Back then they didn't. There was a turning point in history when a lot of people realized that "hey, I don't have to pray to heal myself. I can just take this medicine or go to a physician" Or that some peoples health problems have a lot to do with genetics, not because they were being " punished by god"


----------



## damnbigbudz (Nov 9, 2009)

omg the first page of this thread is really fucking funny.


----------



## 123Michaelc (Nov 10, 2009)

Well that wouldn't work, because it was God who created the world, not Satan. Satan can manipulate the world (using fire, floods, etc.) but he can't create anything which means that God created marijuana not the devil.

At least thats my take on it


----------



## NanceyBotwin (Nov 11, 2009)

Genesis 1:12
*And the earth brought forth grass, and herb yielding seed after his kind, and the tree yielding fruit, whose seed was in itself, after his kind: and God saw that it was good.*


----------



## anhedonia (Nov 11, 2009)

A line right out of a toddlers story tale.


----------



## Woodstock.Hippie (Nov 11, 2009)

It's all good.

Even the evil aminita.


----------



## NewGrowth (Nov 11, 2009)

Those just made me feel like I took a bit too much robotussin and i got all sweaty . . . so evil!


----------



## bad3xperience (Jan 8, 2013)

If you're reading this post then you'll see that it has punctuation in the right places. At least I think it does. Anyway that's not the point I want to make. I want all the attentive - that is you who are well read - to understand that the grip of darkness is upon ye. It is easy to anger over such a comment, that is because you have a hardened heart. I implore you to seek an escape route from the trap - one which I myself was in. If you read my forum name and have experienced such, I again implore you to take the advice aforementioned.


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 8, 2013)

bad3xperience said:


> If you're reading this post then you'll see that it has punctuation in the right places. At least I think it does. Anyway that's not the point I want to make. I want all the attentive - that is you who are well read - to understand that the grip of darkness is upon ye. It is easy to anger over such a comment, that is because you have a hardened heart. I implore you to seek an escape route from the trap - one which I myself was in. If you read my forum name and have experienced such, I again implore you to take the advice aforementioned.


Are you going to specify this advice? cn


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 8, 2013)

doitinthewoods said:


> This sounds like something hardcore bible thumping christians told their children to scare them. You could do that with everything. What about alcohol? Is that the devils drink? Or maybe Turkey. Turkey makes you feel lazy and almost high to a point if you eat enough of it. *Is that the devils food?*


----------



## cheechako (Jan 8, 2013)

cannabineer said:


> Are you going to specify this advice? cn


Probably not because it was some newbie. But now I want cake. Damn newbies.


----------



## eye exaggerate (Jan 8, 2013)

^ Devil's food, don't cha know


----------



## cannabineer (Jan 8, 2013)

cheechako said:


> Probably not because it was some newbie. But now I want cake. Damn newbies.


Butbutbut it'sfromtheDevil. cn


----------



## cheechako (Jan 8, 2013)




----------



## Mister Sister (Jan 9, 2013)

The devil can be compared to the ego in many senses. To an addict, any substance can grip you, even weed. Devil's weed is ego's weed. It is not the weed however that is 'bad', it is the worship of it. Same with money...it is neutral. The problem comes when people worship it and glorify it, doing anything to anyone to get more of it.

I'm not going to say that you can't smoke weed and become a better person. But to me personally, I know that I must give up weed in order to become the best person I can be.


----------



## kpmarine (Jan 9, 2013)

Mister Sister said:


> The devil can be compared to the ego in many senses. To an addict, any substance can grip you, even weed. Devil's weed is ego's weed. It is not the weed however that is 'bad', it is the worship of it. Same with money...it is neutral. The problem comes when people worship it and glorify it, doing anything to anyone to get more of it.
> 
> I'm not going to say that you can't smoke weed and become a better person. But to me personally, I know that I must give up weed in order to become the best person I can be.


How does smoking weed make you a less-good person?


----------



## Mister Sister (Jan 10, 2013)

I never said that, sir!


----------



## Mister Sister (Jan 10, 2013)

Unless you're asking why I must give up weed in order to be my best?

The answer for me is this - I am an addict, and I use marijuana within that context. There are deeper issues tied in to it. Smoking is more like a symptom at this point, so I've come to realize any way.

The paradoxical part is, that weed is helping me overcome these issues at the same time. By being a 'problem' for me, I am being forced to see consequences and make necessary changes. That's why I love paradox, weakness is strength and visa versa. Yin and Yang form a _single symbol!_

At any rate,

MS


----------



## beuffer420 (Jan 10, 2013)

Sounds more like you have some issues to work out in your head. Im a recovering addict myself and until you except that you are an addict and mistakes were made you'll never move on seeing everything as the devil. Whatever you did in your addiction is over if you've stopped using it. Time to move on and do what we do best, adapt and adjust. 

Good job though, but you being in quarrels about certain things as far as is this right or wrong, gives you many doors open for disappointment even relapse.

live your life for today! you hold the power in you to not relapse and if you don't want to you won't. 
Almost sounds like a good counselor got a hold of you put the clamps down too. 

I guess what I'm trying to say is you are not a ticking time bomb waiting to go off! You know when your having stinking thinking adjust from there and spiral outward brutha.

if I thought like some of the things I've read in this post shit I couldn't even watch TV cuz I could relate that to the devil even. 

The last thing we as addicts need is to feel we have to live some different life now that we have realized who we are. I beat myself up for years after I quit using only to realize, that part of my life is over not gone over and I have every right to enjoy life just like the person who hasn't ever been addicted. 

As far as cannabis and you goes, hell if it helps keep the beast at bay awesome! we all need some help from time to time once again though know your limits. Prol isn't a good idea to get ripped and sit in silence. the reefer can make you scratch at memories of your past life and see right there the key word being past. As in not here but you can allow the past to weigh heavy when you keep pondering. 

We all have a dark side but its up to us to live our lives in the light use your hardships as power to do right. Because without ying there is no yang.


----------



## beuffer420 (Jan 10, 2013)

Also see Carl jungs theories he literates how we need to be in tune with our personas ego included. its a part of our unconscious being, ultimatley part of us that speaks in a different manner one which can teach us many things.

Just put that in as food for thought its up to you if you want to research it. Although it shed a lot of light for me at least in what I am and who I am.


----------

